# Breed of bantam rooster?



## wclee (Aug 15, 2013)

He's a year old and though he is small he thinks he runs the show. 
The only rooster that will put him in his place is my big game rooster.

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## wclee (Aug 15, 2013)

Any thoughts?


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## angelbaby197232 (Feb 28, 2014)

Kinda puts me in the mind of my friends his is a BB Red but I could be wrong 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## troyer (Dec 22, 2012)

It looks like a BBRed Old English Game Bantam rooster with possibly one copy of the spangled gene. If he doesn't have 1 copy of the spangled gene but rather is pure for only BBRed then whoever got rid of him did so because of the white in the wing feather and the feather tip to the left/down of the wing feather. That much white on a BBRed is a disqualification in the show room.


----------



## wclee (Aug 15, 2013)

He was a surprise hatch out of a mix batch of eggs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

He's Game for sure, but I don't know what color variety. Here is one of my American Game roosters. He looks alot like yours.


----------



## SilkieBoy (May 4, 2013)

Forgo use roaster you have there!!!


----------



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

Old English Game Rooster or American Game Rooster









leaning towards the american


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

SilkieBoy said:


> Forgo use roaster you have there!!!


Say again?


----------

